

Twitter sentiment analysis using Python and NLTK - dabent
http://www.laurentluce.com/posts/twitter-sentiment-analysis-using-python-and-nltk/

======
timClicks
This is a well written introduction to Bayes classifiers & the NLTK API. It
does leave out some important aspects, like tokenisation and testing. Perhaps
add hyperlinks to further references, like the NLTK book
(<http://www.nltk.org/book>)?

Also, does anyone know where the 600/600 tweets comes from? It seems fairly
arbitrary.

